
Tulipe Natural Skincare – Launching Soon - erikbatista42
http://www.shoptulipe.com
======
erikbatista42
We are a one product cosmetic startup developed by two software engineers
interested in natural skincare. Our face moisturizer formula was developed to
achieve an all-day glow. It is free of synthetics and is vegan. All of our
ingredients are made in the USA. No chemicals, just plant magic!

For insider access prior to launch, sign-up on our website. If you have any
comments, feedback, or suggestions regarding our launch page, we want to hear
from you!

~~~
dang
You should repost this when you've actually launched. See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22336638](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22336638)
and make sure you include technical details. You can email hn@ycombinator.com
for advice when you're ready. But don't post this before there's something
specific for people to look at—it's too hard to distinguish from spam.

